# Mount iDisk from the command line?



## bootedbear (Jul 22, 2004)

Howdy,

Anybody know if it's possible to cause your iDisk to be mounted from the command line?

I frequently ssh from my iBook (sitting on my ass in front of the TV) up to my G4 in my home office, and I'm tired of running upstairs to mount the iDisk from the Finder when I need to access it.

thanks,
bear


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 22, 2004)

This page mentions mounting the iDisk as an AFP volume, but I don't know if it'll work:

http://fusion.gat.com/~millerdc/macosx/MacOSXbits.html


----------

